
The Hidden Problem With J2ME or Why Mobile Development Crawls - staunch
http://www.spenceruresk.com/2007/05/26/the-hidden-problem-with-j2me/
======
keith_erskine
In addition to the carrier restrictions, you also have device compatibility
problems across handset manufacturers. I know a company that does J2ME
development and they test on over 250 handsets.

That's why my startup chose to use the built in browser on the phone.

~~~
Tichy
Does that help, though? I would be worried that the built in browsers all have
varying capabilities, too.

~~~
keith_erskine
Almost all the browsers are XHTML1.0 compatible (with the OpenWAP DTD). The
only problem we've encountered are font size issues across phones.

